# ATITool and Fire GL4



## JEWilson (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi

I got ATITool to work on Win2K SP4 and Fire GL 4 but only in part!
If you run v0.26 stable you will very likley get an error message such as;
ATITool.exe - Entry Point Not Found
The procedure entry point GetProcessImageFileNameW could not be located in the dynamic
link library PSAPI.DLL in a msgbox.

The problem is that v0.26 (I suspect) is built for Win XP. How?
If you update the psapi.dll to v5.1.2600.2180 v0.26 will work but still the GL4 will not
be recognised.
You will probably find your present version of psapi.dll is v5.0.2134.1 in Win2K.

In order to update these you willl have to rename;
first, psapi.dll to psapi.dll.old in %systemdir%\dllcache,
second, psapi.dll to psapi.dll.old in %systemdir%

If you are running Windows System File protection and do not follow
the above steps when you update psapi.dll it will automatically be
replaced from the dll cache. In fact, if the steps above are followed,
if you are running Windows System File protetion, you will be prompted
(Yes/No) to retain/delete the newer version of the dll

Note further if you search for this file on your system, you may find a number
of versions. Maxim! use the highest version per the steps above contingent
upon your current version. Also, unless there exists a reason (such as the 
application complaining) to run an older version in the local path for an application, 
remove these copies such that the application will look to %systemdir% for the most 
up to date version you have placed there.

Um... dunno why it won't recognise the Fire GL4 though - doh!

Is it supported? I have a problem with one of these I possess.
The driver is up to date but I am experiencing intermittent
lining on my VDU such as with vertical (broken) lines. I did seek
to use the utility to look at what settings the card has etc.

Any help, greatly appreciated - thx


----------



## technicks (Apr 11, 2007)

What are your system specs?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 11, 2007)

what's the device id of the firegl4 ?


----------



## JEWilson (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi,

If you are referring to the BIOS string please consider;

The Fire GL4 I am presently using is an ATI badged part but;
Vendor 1014 (IBM) Device 0170 (Rasterizer/IBM GT1000 Geometr) Class 0300

The other Fire GL4 I possess that is malfunctioning is an HP badged part

Both the cards have the most recent BIOS for the card and are using the latest and
last windows 2000 driver.

Also, I noticed that I was running the AGP port at 4X when this is an AGP Pro card
and is reported as running at AGP 2X by SiSoft. I have changed to 1X2X in the BIOS.
I have also updated the system board memory used for the card to 128MB in the BIOS.


----------

